# leg ring



## billmj10 (Jul 26, 2013)

hi, was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about the ring on a roller that was hit by a hawk (37dfh12r) i cant find it in uk, the bird is doing fine and i would like to get it back to its owen loft.


----------

